# Is Java weird or is it me?



## <<Onafets>> (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok so I think i have finally digested all I need to know about VB .net and have started Java

But i was wondering if i could have a user interface like i can in vb with buttons and such, i just started it and i don't really have any online use for it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 19, 2010)

eclipse is the program your asking for.

http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks! This will help tonnes! Is C# fairly similar to Java?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 19, 2010)

well their both object based languages. give this a quick read.

http://www.25hoursaday.com/CsharpVsJava.html#object

that should help you quick grasp java if your already proficient in C#


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Dec 19, 2010)

Eclipse is a great IDE, and you can give a try to Netbeans ( http://netbeans.org/ ) as another Java/C/php/whatelse.

Both of them are very powerful.

Have fun


----------



## robn (Dec 19, 2010)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Thanks! This will help tonnes! Is C# fairly similar to Java?



Very very similar to C# - Microsoft pays licence fees to Sun/Oracle for much of the design.

If you want to do VB style drag-drop creation of windows, buttons, etc. look up "Swing" user interface builder, NetBeans certainly features this, and I'm sure Eclipse too. Swing is the standard technology for desktop forms.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Dec 19, 2010)

Using either Netbeans and Eclipse, Netbeans seems more powerful for GUI design... obviously imho


----------



## Assimilator (Dec 19, 2010)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Thanks! This will help tonnes! Is C# fairly similar to Java?



C# is like Java, only better.



robn said:


> Very very similar to C# - Microsoft pays licence fees to Sun/Oracle for much of the design.



No they don't.


----------



## robn (Dec 22, 2010)

Assimilator said:


> ...No they don't.



You are right, I was misinformed 

Gosling and co. have criticised C# for imitating Java, and Microsoft was involved in licensing Sun's JVM and Java, but not with respect to C#. Probably where the confusion comes from.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Dec 22, 2010)

Gonna give net-beans a try when i get home, looks interesting from what I've read.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 22, 2010)

I worked in Netbeans for awhile, but I am so spoiled by the VS IDE that it was just not the same. lol


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Dec 22, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I worked in Netbeans for awhile, but I am so spoiled by the VS IDE that it was just not the same. lol



That's what i was afraid was going to happen, now i regret not going with C# :[ Oh well i guess its next on the list of languages in between F# and C++


----------



## Kreij (Dec 22, 2010)

So learn both at the same time. If you've got the concepts down all it is, is syntactical differences and different names for the API methods. (shrug)


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Dec 22, 2010)

I's struggling with Java Tbh it just seems illogical compared to VB .net, and i have no use for it what so ever :[ Thinking of learning F# instead


----------



## Kreij (Dec 22, 2010)

Why learn F#? Just for the fun of it? Any need for it?

VB and C# are so close that one could almost say the only difference between the two is the parsers for the compilers.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Dec 22, 2010)

But parsers ya mean {} right, oh and F# is just to be original really, not many people bother to learn it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 22, 2010)

About the only thing C# and Java have in common is similar syntax but in areas where it counts (delegates, code base, and binaries), they are completely different.  VB and C# are the opposite: everything in common except syntax.

F# is a functional language--doesn't make any sense to me but that's probably just because of the way I process information mentally (I think in terms of objects).


----------



## Kreij (Dec 22, 2010)

<<Onafets>> said:


> But parsers ya mean {} right, oh and F# is just to be original really, not many people bother to learn it.



By parsers I mean ...

C# .... MyMethod (int MyParameter)
VB .... MyMethod (MyParameter as int)

IMO, if you want to be original and stand out, write original code. W1zz stands out for writing GPU-Z, not for writing it in C#F++D--Q^3.


----------

